# سؤالى للشباب



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2012)

لو ساعدت  في الاعمال المنزلية دا شيء ينتقص من رجولتك ؟

 لما تتجوز تفتكر لو ساعدت المدام بتاعتك في شغل البيت دا شيء يقلل من قيمتك او ينتقص من رجولتك ؟
عاوز اعرف ردودكم بصراحة وهل ممكن تساعدها لو هي مريضة بس ولا ممكن تساعدها وهي مش مريضة ؟
عاوزة اعرف رايكم بصراحة يا شباب 
وخصوصا انتم عارفين كلام الناس على الرجل اللى بيساعد مراته 
مستنية ردودكم 

​


----------



## marcelino (25 نوفمبر 2012)

ايه الاسئله التقليديه دى يابنتى

دى قديمه اوى 

هجاوب بقى الحلقه الجايه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*قديمة قديمة  يا اخويا خلنالك انت الجديد*


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2012)

طبعا لازم يساعدها
بالذات لو بتعمل
الحياه الزوجيه محبه وتعاون
ولن يقلل من قدره شيئ

*



			شكرا لسؤالك الجميـــل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> طبعا لازم يساعدها
> بالذات لو بتعمل
> الحياه الزوجيه محبه وتعاون
> ولن يقلل من قدره شيئ
> ​


ميرسى لمرورك الجميل استاذى الغالى 
فعلا المحبة والتعاون اثاث كل شىء​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*فعلا زي ماتكرم استاذي النهيسي وقال الحياه الزوجيه محبه وتعاون ..

صدقيني يارورو جارنه اللي في وشنا بيطبخ وبيغسل وبيعمل كل حاجه في البيت لان مراته بتشتغل .. وعادي يعني انا بستجدعه جدا لانه بيساعدها

وياستي انا موافقه اتجوز واشتغل واعمل شغل البيت كله واكل العيال واحميهم واذاكرلهم وجوزي المستقبلي المصون يبقي قاعد مبطوط في البيت بس هو يجي الله يخربيته*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *فعلا زي ماتكرم استاذي النهيسي وقال الحياه الزوجيه محبه وتعاون ..
> 
> صدقيني يارورو جارنه اللي في وشنا بيطبخ وبيغسل وبيعمل كل حاجه في البيت لان مراته بتشتغل .. وعادي يعني انا بستجدعه جدا لانه بيساعدها
> 
> وياستي انا موافقه اتجوز واشتغل واعمل شغل البيت كله واكل العيال واحميهم واذاكرلهم وجوزي المستقبلي المصون يبقي قاعد مبطوط في البيت بس هو يجي الله يخربيته*


*اه قولى كدا بقا واقولك السؤال للشباااااب 
تقوليلى هرد برده 
ههههههههههه يخرب عقلك ه**يجى متقلقيش 
*
*




*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه قولى كدا بقا واقولك السؤال للشباااااب
> تقوليلى هرد برده
> ههههههههههه يخرب عقلك ه**يجى متقلقيش
> *
> ...


*بتفهميها هي وطايره هههههه

يابنتي هيجي امتي البرومه كالتني وقربت اعنس*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بتفهميها هي وطايره هههههه
> 
> يابنتي هيجي امتي البرومه كالتني وقربت اعنس*


*يابت مش على الملا كدا اتقلى على الرز يشيط هههههههه
اوعى بس تعملى زى عرييييييييس يا بوووووووى 

طوخه بس متعورووووووووش يا بوووووووى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت مش على الملا كدا اتقلى على الرز يشيط هههههههه
> اوعى بس تعملى زى عرييييييييس يا بوووووووى
> 
> طوخه بس متعورووووووووش يا بوووووووى *​


*بيقولك مره رز شاط جاب جون:new6::new6:

يابنتي يطوخه ويعوره انا عايزاه بدمه ياستي الله*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بيقولك مره رز شاط جاب جون:new6::new6:
> 
> يابنتي يطوخه ويعوره انا عايزاه بدمه ياستي الله*


:new6::new6::new6:
طب روحى الميداااااااان هتلاقيهم مرمين بالهبل ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> طب روحى الميداااااااان هتلاقيهم مرمين بالهبل ​


*لا ياستي دول ثوار
وامي مش هترضي نناسب ثوار*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ياستي دول ثوار
> وامي مش هترضي نناسب ثوار*


*حد لاقى يا بت عريس فى اليد خير من عشرة ع الشجرة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حد لاقى يا بت عريس فى اليد خير من عشرة ع الشجرة *​


*شجره ايه ونخله ايه بس 
هو انا هتجوز ولا هتعلم الزراعه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شجره ايه ونخله ايه بس
> هو انا هتجوز ولا هتعلم الزراعه*


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

غيرتوا الموضوع هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيفارا المصرى (26 نوفمبر 2012)

_*بالحب والتعاون مفيش مانع طبعا لان الحياة الزوجية شركة ما بين الزوج وزوجتة ومش عيب يكملو بعض فى اى حاجة فى البيت لانهم روحين فى جسد واحد*_


----------



## +sano+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

> لما تتجوز تفتكر لو ساعدت المدام بتاعتك في شغل البيت دا شيء يقلل من قيمتك او ينتقص من رجولتك ؟



*بالعكس تماما انا شايف انه بيزود من قيمتى مبدا المشاركه جميل ولما نعمل احنا الاتنين كل حاجه مع بعض حتى لو كانت شغل البيت هيبقى ليها طعم مختلف وعلى فكره رائى ده مش مثاليه منى يعنى ده احساسى فعلاااا ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 نوفمبر 2012)

الرجل المتحضر هو الذى يساعد مراته والمتخلف لايساعدها ويعمل عمل عليها راجل علشان يسد النقص ال عنده


----------



## Desert Rose (26 نوفمبر 2012)

عارفه يارور مين المشكلة فى الموضوع وممكن اصلا يعارض ؟
هى الست نفسها لانها ممكن لو الراجل ساعدها ده يقلل من نظرتها ليه 
للاسف الست نفسها عندنا بتتربى كده ان الراجل فى البيت ضيف شرف مش بيعمل اى حاجة وان المفروض فى اى مكان يتواجد فيه الستات هما اللى يخدموه 
والام بتربى بنتها على انها تخدم اخوها والاخ ده ضيف شرف حتى اوضته ممكن مش يرتبها اخته او مامته هما اللى يعملوها 
فحتى الست نفسها ممكن تعارض وتقولك لا البيت ده مملكتى وانا اعمله بنفسى :new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*احنا مش عايزين سؤال .. كلهم المثالية هتاخدهم و هننظف و هنعمل و هما لو واحد جاب لنفسه كوباية مية يبقى انجز:t19:

احنا نجيب جردل و مكنسة و جاروف و اللى هيقول اة يقوم يورينا الشغل عملى مش عايزين كلام افلاطونى فى الهوا :smil15:*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *احنا مش عايزين سؤال .. كلهم المثالية هتاخدهم و هننظف و هنعمل و هما لو واحد جاب لنفسه كوباية مية يبقى انجز:t19:
> 
> احنا نجيب جردل و مكنسة و جاروف و اللى هيقول اة يقوم يورينا الشغل عملى مش عايزين كلام افلاطونى فى الهوا :smil15:*



ههههههه احرجتيهم ياشقاوة حرام عليكى 
بس هما قصدهم يعنى ان النية موجودة مش ضرورى بقا تتحول لواقع عملى انتى هتنهبى ؟ مش كويس ان فيه نية اصلا :new6:


----------



## Desert Rose (26 نوفمبر 2012)

اه كمان يارورو نسيت اقولك ان السؤال مش مفروض يكون انت هتساعد فى شغل البيت ؟
لا المفروض يكون انت هتشتغل فى البيت ولا لا ؟
لان كلمة مساعدة ديه بتدى انطباع ان ممكن يساعد وممكن لا 
نفس مبدأ ضيف الشرف 
انما انك تشتغل فى البيت مع مراتك ده لانه بيتك وانت ساكن فيه مش ضيف  عليه ولا نازل فى اوتيل مستنى ال room service


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جيفارا المصرى قال:


> _*بالحب والتعاون مفيش مانع طبعا لان الحياة الزوجية شركة ما بين الزوج وزوجتة ومش عيب يكملو بعض فى اى حاجة فى البيت لانهم روحين فى جسد واحد*_


*كلام جميل بس مش كتير بيعملوه كله بيشوف انه الرجل يعنى ايه يساعد مراته فى البيت 
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل نورت *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اه كمان يارورو نسيت اقولك ان السؤال مش مفروض يكون انت هتساعد فى شغل البيت ؟
> لا المفروض يكون انت هتشتغل فى البيت ولا لا ؟
> لان كلمة مساعدة ديه بتدى انطباع ان ممكن يساعد وممكن لا
> نفس مبدأ ضيف الشرف
> انما انك تشتغل فى البيت مع مراتك ده لانه بيتك وانت ساكن فيه مش ضيف  عليه ولا نازل فى اوتيل مستنى ال room service


*علشان تعرفى بس يا انجل احنا حنيني اد ايه جبتهلهم من الناحية دى علشان محدش يدخل يقولى انتىى بتتكلمى وكانه فرض على الرجل ونسيتى انه بيرجع من شغله تعبان والخ الخ *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *احنا مش عايزين سؤال .. كلهم المثالية هتاخدهم و هننظف و هنعمل و هما لو واحد جاب لنفسه كوباية مية يبقى انجز:t19:
> 
> احنا نجيب جردل و مكنسة و جاروف و اللى هيقول اة يقوم يورينا الشغل عملى مش عايزين كلام افلاطونى فى الهوا :smil15:*


*ههههههههههه حلوة يا شقاوة طب وديه نعرفها ازاى يلا العيد جاى والمنتدى محتاج يتوضب :new6:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+sano+ قال:


> *بالعكس تماما انا شايف انه بيزود من قيمتى مبدا المشاركه جميل ولما نعمل احنا الاتنين كل حاجه مع بعض حتى لو كانت شغل البيت هيبقى ليها طعم مختلف وعلى فكره رائى ده مش مثاليه منى يعنى ده احساسى فعلاااا ​*


*ربنا يكتر من امثالك يا سانو ههههههههه
قليلين اوووووووى الزمن ده 
ميرسى لمرورك وكلامك الجميل *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرجل المتحضر هو الذى يساعد مراته والمتخلف لايساعدها ويعمل عمل عليها راجل علشان يسد النقص ال عنده


*استاذى الغالى مش بالتحضر صدقنى ياما شباب متحضر كتير وبيرفض المشاركة فى البيت مع مراته حتى لو كانت تعبانة 
ده بيرجع لمدى الحب بينهم والتعاون *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> غيرتوا الموضوع هههههههههههههههههه


*منورة يا ايرينى قولنا نتسلى شوية على ما يجى شاب يرض علينا ههههههههههه 
منورة يا قمر *​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 نوفمبر 2012)

لا  يارورو قولى الحاجة زى ماهى قولى اللى فى نفسك هما فى كل الحالات هيدخلوا يقولولك الكلمتين دول :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا  يارورو قولى الحاجة زى ماهى قولى اللى فى نفسك هما فى كل الحالات هيدخلوا يقولولك الكلمتين دول :new6:


:new6::new6::new6:
*يعنى مفيش امل ولا عمر 
يا شماتته ابلة ظاظا فيا *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

كلهم يا روحى بيشتغلوا فى البيت

مين فيهم ما بيشتغلش ؟؟؟؟

إلا إذا كان عنده شغل صبح و ليل و هى ما بتشتغلش

تبقى غتاتة منها أوى لو قالت له تعالى ساعدنى و هو راجع من الشغل 

تبقى تستاهل كل اللى يجرى لهاههههههههههههههههه:01A0FF~139:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 نوفمبر 2012)

> =واثقه فيك يارب;3333711]*فعلا زي ماتكرم استاذي النهيسي وقال الحياه الزوجيه محبه وتعاون ..
> 
> صدقيني يارورو جارنه اللي في وشنا بيطبخ وبيغسل وبيعمل كل حاجه في البيت لان مراته بتشتغل .. وعادي يعني انا بستجدعه جدا لانه بيساعدها*


*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا ختى وبتشوفى جاركم إزاى وهو فى بيتة 

 *


> *
> وياستي انا موافقه اتجوز واشتغل واعمل شغل البيت كله واكل العيال واحميهم واذاكرلهم وجوزي المستقبلي المصون يبقي قاعد مبطوط في البيت بس هو يجي الله يخربيته*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعاً بتقولى الكلام ده على ما المصيدة تصيد  

أهو الشاب بيقول كدة برضو قبل الجواز 
وبعد ما يتجوز هيقولك ....... أمال أنا متجوزك لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## بايبل333 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

حالياً لم أتجوز ولكن أين المشكلة ستكون لو قمت بالمساعدة .؟
بالعكس الحياة لن تستمر بدون ذلك 
هذا يسمى فى علم النفس "حب البقاء"


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> حالياً لم أتجوز ولكن أين المشكلة ستكون لو قمت بالمساعدة .؟
> بالعكس الحياة لن تستمر بدون ذلك
> هذا يسمى فى علم النفس "حب البقاء"



منا قولت الشباب هيقولوا كدة برضو :t19:
بس بعد الجواز بيغيروا رأيهم هههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> هذا يسمى فى علم النفس "حب البقاء"



هههههههههه:new6: :new6:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

اكيد طبعا
لازم نساعد
بس هي بقي 
مش تتمادي فيها
وهي متعملش حاجه
وانا اقوم بالشغل كله
^_^ يبقي في دم شويه يعني ^_^
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> اكيد طبعا
> لازم نساعد
> بس هي بقي
> مش تتمادي فيها
> ...



:new6::new6:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> اكيد طبعا
> لازم نساعد
> بس هي بقي
> مش تتمادي فيها
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
إنتا هاتتخانق من دلوقتى* :boxing:
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
++
+

*طيب فية شوية مواعين عندك فى الحوض ممكن تورينى همتك* :mus13:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا ختى وبتشوفى جاركم إزاى وهو فى بيتة
> ...


*وهي فين المصيده دي يابنتي
يجي بس هو الموكوس وان هشيلو علي كفوف الراحه:new6:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*واحدة تقول حمار و التانية تقول موكوس .. ابقو قابلونى لو شوفتو ديل عريس حتى:new6::new6::new6: *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *واحدة تقول حمار و التانية تقول موكوس .. ابقو قابلونى لو شوفتو ديل عريس حتى:new6::new6::new6: *


*ديل عريس ؟!
علي اساس اننا هنتجوز حمار ولا فار:new6::new6:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> اكيد طبعا
> لازم نساعد
> بس هي بقي
> مش تتمادي فيها
> ...


*ههههههههه اكيد لما تلاقيك بتساعدها هتفرح اووووووى بيك 
ومش بعيد تقولك استريح انت وانا هعمل :new6:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> حالياً لم أتجوز ولكن أين المشكلة ستكون لو قمت بالمساعدة .؟
> بالعكس الحياة لن تستمر بدون ذلك
> هذا يسمى فى علم النفس "حب البقاء"


*هههههههه كلهم بيقولوا كدا فى الاول 
بعد الجواز بقا هتقولها امال انا متجوزك ليه 
علشان تخدمينى :new6::new6:*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (8 يناير 2013)

بما انى اقوم بخدمة نفسى من طبيخ وغسيل الخ الخ .
اذن انا عارف ان شغل البيت  مجهود صعب جدا  ومقدر ذالك .
وسأساعد طبعا فى شغل البيت ولكن بشرط 
.
.
.
.
.
.
ان لا تخصص لى زوجتى شىء معين ان المسؤل عنه بأستمرار  .
بمعنى اساعد فقط فى يوم الاجازة من العمل او اذا رجعت من العمل مبكرا مثلا


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> بما انى اقوم بخدمة نفسى من طبيخ وغسيل الخ الخ .
> اذن انا عارف ان شغل البيت  مجهود صعب جدا  ومقدر ذالك .
> وسأساعد طبعا فى شغل البيت ولكن بشرط
> .
> ...


*ههههههههه كتر الله من امثالك 
نورت الموضوع بمرورك *​


----------



## Strident (8 يناير 2013)

اكيد ﻻزم اساعد....ولو انا لسبب ما كسلت او اي حاجة وقصرت معاها....هاعتبر نفسي مقصر والمفروض اعوضهالها بأي شكل...مش هاعتبر انه ده الطبيعي وانها بتعمل المطلوب منها...


----------



## Strident (8 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> كلهم يا روحى بيشتغلوا فى البيت
> 
> مين فيهم ما بيشتغلش ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



ينصر دينك يا ايريني وانتي معترفة بفضلنا 
(ان كلهم بيشتغلوا في البيت  )


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> اكيد ﻻزم اساعد....ولو انا لسبب ما كسلت او اي حاجة وقصرت معاها....هاعتبر نفسي مقصر والمفروض اعوضهالها بأي شكل...مش هاعتبر انه ده الطبيعي وانها بتعمل المطلوب منها...


*ياريت الكل يعمل كدا هتبقى فلة *​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

ناس فاهمه الدنيا غلط ..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

​


marcelino قال:


> ناس فاهمه الدنيا غلط ..​


*طب فهمنا يا ميلو انت الصح تكسب ثواب *​


----------



## بايبل333 (8 يناير 2013)

الكلام داة
/
/

/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
//
//
/
/
/
/

/

//
/
/
/
//
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
م
نازل المشوار داة كلة 
 هتفكروا هقول أة.؟
انتم تقبوا اتجننتوا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> الكلام داة
> /
> /
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى انا قولت هتقول رايك بقا وتقول هنساعد :fun_lol:*​


----------



## بايبل333 (8 يناير 2013)

بالعكس أخت رورو الزوج المفروض يساعد الزوجة فى البيت وبرة كمان 
فيها اى لم الراجل يرتب المائدة والزوجة تحضر الاكل.؟
فيها اى لم الرجل ينسى اى عقدة نفسية فى حياتة وهو صغير مع ابوة وامة ولا يفعلها وهو متزوج.؟
فيها لم الزوج ميعرفش يسوق العربية والزوجة تسوق هى.؟
فيها لم الزوجة ترتب مع الزوج مرتب كل شهر فى منزلها .؟
فيها لم الزوجة بترتب المنزل وهو يساعدها.؟
فيها لم اكون انا زوج.؟
حتى لو زوج حمام.؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> بالعكس أخت رورو الزوج المفروض يساعد الزوجة فى البيت وبرة كمان
> فيها اى لم الراجل يرتب المائدة والزوجة تحضر الاكل.؟
> فيها اى لم الرجل ينسى اى عقدة نفسية فى حياتة وهو صغير مع ابوة وامة ولا يفعلها وهو متزوج.؟
> فيها لم الزوج ميعرفش يسوق العربية والزوجة تسوق هى.؟
> ...


*ههههههههههههه احنا بنطالب بالمساواه بين الرجل والمراءة 
حلو زوج حمام ياترى مقلى ولا مشوى ههههههههه*​


----------



## بايبل333 (8 يناير 2013)

فيها اى لو الزوجة تسوق السيارة وزوجها لا يعرف السواقة .؟
يعمل فيها ذكر ويسوق كدة.؟
كدة هيغرق .....هو وهى والعيال ..


----------



## بايبل333 (8 يناير 2013)

> *ههههههههههههه احنا بنطالب بالمساواه بين الرجل والمراءة
> حلو زوج حمام ياترى مقلى ولا مشوى ههههههههه*​


لية هو انا عملت فرق.؟
وعلى العموم حمام مشوى حمام مقلى كله بيروح فى الطواحين المعوية...


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب فهمنا يا ميلو انت الصح تكسب ثواب *​​​​





لا ........​​​​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لو ساعدت  في الاعمال المنزلية دا شيء ينتقص من رجولتك ؟​



لأ خااالص ... خلى اللى يقول يقول


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 يناير 2013)

​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> لو ساعدت  في الاعمال المنزلية دا شيء ينتقص من رجولتك ؟​
> لا خالص الحياه مشاركه فعلا​
> لما تتجوز تفتكر لو ساعدت المدام بتاعتك في شغل البيت دا شيء يقلل من قيمتك او ينتقص من رجولتك ؟​
> اه هساعدها ف المطبخ لأني شاطر فيه​
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2013)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> رورو ايهاب قال:
> ...


----------



## max mike (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*المساعدة فى الاعمال المنزلية لا تنقص من قيمة الرجل ابدا 
يعنى مثلا انا بساعد والدتى لانى معنديش اخوات بنات يساعدوها فى اعمال البيت .. ونفس الامر مع شريكة حياتى لازم هساعدها فى اى وقت مش لسبب المرض بس لا قدر الله .​*


----------

